# Die besten Endzeitfilme und -serien der letzten 20 Jahre



## AliciaKo (9. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Die besten Endzeitfilme und -serien der letzten 20 Jahre* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Die besten Endzeitfilme und -serien der letzten 20 Jahre*


----------



## Bonkic (9. November 2018)

wie immer die sache mit den geschmäckern, aber was i am legend, 2012, the day after tommorow oder auch under the dome in einer BESTEN-liste zu suchen habe, frag ich mich schon. fand ich durch die bank maximal durchschnittlich, teilweise schrottig. zombieland fand ich auch eher langweilig, aber damit steh ich vermutlich relativ alleine da.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. November 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie immer die sache mit den geschmäckern, aber was i am legend, 2012, the day after tommorow oder auch under the dome in einer BESTEN-liste zu suchen habe, frag ich mich schon. fand ich durch die bank maximal durchschnittlich, teilweise schrottig. zombieland fand ich auch eher langweilig, aber damit steh ich vermutlich relativ alleine da.


Zombieland fand ich neben 2012 und  the Day after Tommorow "OK", aber ansonsten bin ich bei Dir.

Vor allem under the dome fand ich strunz doof weil die Leute dort sich massiv so verhalten, wie sich in der Lage niemand verhalten würde.
Das ist im übrigen ein häufiges Problem bei  US Serien.


----------



## steel2000 (10. November 2018)

Was `2012` angeht, kann man den Film fast schon als Mutter aller Endzeitfilme betrachten: Mehr kann kaum kaputtgehen, um eine neue Ära einzuläuten.
`The Tribe` sagt mir gar nichts.
`The Dome` fand ich ebenso wenig berauschend. S.Kings sozusagen bessere Version hat er mit `The Stand` geschrieben.
Hineinwerfen möchte ich als Serie noch `Jericho-Der Anschlag`. Leider mit einem offenen Ende.


----------



## nuuub (10. November 2018)

Ganz klar "The Road", ohne wenn und aber.
"Children of Man" war auch sehr gut.

"I am Legend" ist doch mittlerweile die 4 oder 5 Verfilmung des Buches "Ich, der letzte Mensch". Eher durchschnittlich, ohne Will Smith wäre es gar nichts geworden.


----------



## MichaelG (10. November 2018)

The Road ist wirklich eine geniale Verfilmung. Mit einer der besten Endzeitfilme. Mad Max nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## MichaelG (10. November 2018)

Shaun of the Dead.  Aber das ist noch mehr Komödie als Zombieland.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (10. November 2018)

Also wirklich schmeißt Under the Dome raus und packt dort Into the Badlands rein.


----------



## Worrel (10. November 2018)

Southland Tales
Melancholia


----------



## Batze (10. November 2018)

The Quieth Earth-Das letzte Experiment, ist aber schon über 30 Jahre alt. Mehr Endzeit geht aber nicht. Ist auch ein Tip für alle die den noch nicht kennen sollten.


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2018)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Zombieland fand ich neben 2012 und  the Day after Tommorow "OK", aber ansonsten bin ich bei Dir.
> 
> Vor allem under the dome fand ich strunz doof weil die Leute dort sich massiv so verhalten, wie sich in der Lage niemand verhalten würde.
> Das ist im übrigen ein häufiges Problem bei  US Serien.


 Naja, erstens wissen wir bei vielen Dingen nicht, ob das nicht für einen US-Provinzbürger sehr wohl ein nachvollziehbares Verhalten wäre. Zb würden rel viele schon allein aus Gottesgläbigkeit anders handeln als ein Durchschnittseuropäer. Und zweitens muss man unterscheiden zwischen "so würde sich wirklich NIEMAND verhalten, wirklich KEINER" und "so würde sich kein VERNÜNFTIGER Mensch verhalten" - denn um letzteres geht es oft in Filmen: etwas passiert, WEIL jemand eben dumm oder unvernünftig oder durchgeknallt oder einfach nur gestresst ist usw.    würden sich alle schlau und rational verhalten, wäre es ja wiederum oft stinklangweilig… 

Ich hab die ersten beiden Staffeln von "under the dome" gesehen, und auf Anhieb wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht, was da wirklich völlig abwegig war. Einige tun halt Dinge, die SEHR dumm erscheinen, aber im Nachhinein halt dadurch erklärbar sind, dass derjenige sich für SEINE Position in der neu entstehenden Zwangsgemeinschaft Vorteile verspricht. Zu den Top-Serien würde ich die Serie aber nicht zählen - die Grundidee ist aber genial: was passiert mit einem kleinen Provinzkaff, wenn es KOMPLETT von der Zivilisation abgeschlossen wird und die Bewohner sich dessen auch bewusst sind? Das ist echt ein super Gedankenspiel.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. November 2018)

Kein "12 Monkeys"? Auch wenn der Großteil des Films aufgrund von Zeitreise VOR der Apokalypse spielt hat es doch ein Endzeit-Szenario als Grundlage.


----------



## GermanRocket7 (10. November 2018)

Die Serie *Jericho* empfand ich als außerordentlich gut gespielt, geschrieben und erzählt. Leider wurde der Serie damals mangels Quoten nach einer Staffel der Stecker gezogen, reaktiviert, und schließlich doch nur eine extrem gekürzte zweite Staffel mit halboffenem Ende gegönnt.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (11. November 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich hab die ersten beiden Staffeln von "under the dome" gesehen, und auf Anhieb wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht, was da wirklich völlig abwegig war. Einige tun halt Dinge, die SEHR dumm erscheinen, aber im Nachhinein halt dadurch erklärbar sind, dass derjenige sich für SEINE Position in der neu entstehenden Zwangsgemeinschaft Vorteile verspricht.


Ich weiß leider die Details nicht mehr, aber markant albern finde ich z.B.  ein generelles "ich werde zu etwas gefragt, aber ich sage  selbst unter Druck lieber gar nichts dazu und verheimliche die Infobrocken die ich dazu habe und gehe damit das Risiko ein das ich absichtlich infos zurückhalte bzw. sogar als Mittäter abgestempelt werde"

Ein anderes Ding ist nicht sofort nach Bemerken der Wand die Abmaße auszuloten und den Mittelpunkt zu checken.
Die brauchten zig Tage dafür !

Ich hab die Serie aka "unter den Dummen" in der ersten Staffel beendet.


----------



## Alreech (11. November 2018)

nuuub schrieb:


> Ist in den islamischen Staaten an der Tagesordnung, da hörst du den Spruch "In sha allah" jeden Tag 50 mal. Nicht nur in manchen Regionen, sondern in allen, nicht bei 2-3 Leuten unter 10, sondern eher bei 7-8.
> 
> Keine Sorge, ich werfe dir ganz sicher keinen Rassismus vor, ich weiß ja wie du es meinst



Auch "The Handmaids Tale" hat mehr mit der Realität in islamischen Staaten (und europäischen Paralellgesellschaften) zu tun als mit der Endzeit...


----------



## Exar-K (11. November 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie immer die sache mit den geschmäckern, aber was i am legend, 2012, the day after tommorow oder auch under the dome in einer BESTEN-liste zu suchen habe, frag ich mich schon. fand ich durch die bank maximal durchschnittlich, teilweise schrottig.


Eben.
Und dann ein Meisterwerk wie 12 Monkeys weglassen.

Edit: Oh, wurde sogar schon genannt. Wenigstens auf den guten Geschmack der Nutzer ist Verlass.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. November 2018)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Edit: Oh, wurde sogar schon genannt. Wenigstens auf den guten Geschmack der Nutzer ist Verlass.


Pff... Und sonst immer was andere behaupten.  


Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cataton (11. November 2018)

Und was ist mit Matrix?

Immerhin spielt das ja irgendwann nach der Menschheit. Woher hätten die Maschinen wohl sonst ihre Opfer und Quellen für ihr Computerprogramm?


----------



## hypsi (12. November 2018)

öhm Resident Evil?


----------



## Exar-K (12. November 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Pff... Und sonst immer was andere behaupten.


Bei Filmen? 
Ich erinnere mich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr, ob du da ein Banause warst.


----------

